# Simple Breakfast



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Nuthin special. Just egg, grits, bacon and biscuits and syrup. Good ole Gawga Sorghum syrup.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yep...that's molasses!!! Now...some Cheese grits and shrimp might work well also. Actually, just molasses and biscuits are good! I can't believe, however, that my grandparents used to buy "sulpher" and mix it into the molasses to sop the biscuits. Anyone else ever have that experience?


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn that looks good!!! Been working so much lately, haven't been able to eat any home cooked meals!! Thanks for posting!!


----------

